# Vivid dreams on Paxil



## davemason2k (Feb 11, 2005)

Anyone else have these weird dreams while taking Paxil? It's weird, I've been taking Paxil for almost 2 months now and Buspar for 4 weeks now, but just recently I started having these very stange dreams. Any reason for this? Could this mean the drug is finally starting to take full effect?


----------



## WhiteWings (May 27, 2008)

hm, i dont take paxil, but i do take 225mg effexor xr....

i hav WAAAAYYYY vivid & weird dreams, and actually really like them. its a nice side effect. it amasing sum of he things he mind can come up wit while ur sleeepin


----------



## Caligula (Apr 16, 2008)

...


----------



## Bandit6 (Oct 20, 2007)

If I had a dream recorder, I wouldn't need to watch movies anymore. My own sleeping mind comes up with way more exotic settings and plots than Hollywood's writers. 
opcorn 

Since a while, it happens more often that I have to get up to pee at 3/4 of my sleeping time. I don't see the link with SSRI though maybe it's just me drinking too much water before going to bed....


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I get vivid dreams on all anti-depressants.


----------



## reaching out (Jul 4, 2008)

yes, I did too. sometimes I had to second think if something really happened or if it was a dream I was recalling. Off the meds I rarely remember any dreams at all.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

I take a different SSRI but I have really vivid and weird dreams too. I actually had a really strange one today where I realised that I was dreaming and thought I woke up but I was still dreaming :?


----------



## WhiteWings (May 27, 2008)

GordonGecko said:


> I take a different SSRI but I have really vivid and weird dreams too. I actually had a really strange one today where I realised that I was dreaming and thought I woke up but I was still dreaming :?


OMG!! That happened 2 me too!! I knew i was dreaming, & thought i had woken up, the dream continued in a different setting, and wasnt untill waking up for real, that i realised i had only dreamed waking up, but didnt actually. SUCH A SPIN OUT :clap


----------



## WhiteWings (May 27, 2008)

a lot of efexors side effects are wearing off 4 me though, so unfortunatley i'm startin 2 lose my vivid/wierd dreams :'(


----------



## Bandit6 (Oct 20, 2007)

WhiteWings said:


> GordonGecko said:
> 
> 
> > I take a different SSRI but I have really vivid and weird dreams too. I actually had a really strange one today where I realised that I was dreaming and thought I woke up but I was still dreaming :?
> ...


That's called "false awakening":
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/False_awakening
It happened to me too a few times and that's really confusing even after the true awakening... :um


----------



## WhiteWings (May 27, 2008)

Bandit6 said:


> It happened to me too a few times and that's _*really confusing even after the true awakening*_... :um


That bit cracked me up :rofl 
i wasnt confused about wen i really woke up.. lik, i knew for sure wen it happened 4 real. but it doesnt happen alot to me.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Yeah it is confusing :um I was so sure that I was awake before hand.. It reminds me of the Matrix haha


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

"Because the dreamer is still dreaming after a false awakening, it is possible for there to be more than one false awakening in a single dream. Often, dreamers will seem to have awakened, begin eating breakfast, brushing teeth, and so on and then find themselves back in bed, begin daily morning rituals, believe that they have awakened, and so forth. The French psychologist Yves Delage[3] reported an experience of his own of this kind, in which he experienced four successive false awakenings."

This can happen to me up to 3 or 4 times in the morning when I need to get up and I don't want to. I always think I am up getting ready and then I wake up and i'm still in bed... then it happens again and again. It can be really stressfull because I can't control it or tell what is real and what isn't.


----------



## isis (Apr 30, 2008)

Yes, I had incredibly vivid dreams while I was on Paxil (Lexapro too). It made me feel really restless. It even got to the point where I would have this memories of things that I didn't know if they had actually happened or if they were just a dream.


----------



## Dagon (Jun 28, 2008)

Yup Paxil was pretty awesome for dreams. It was like I was living in two worlds; dream world and then boring old real world.
It is actually better that I no longer dream like that because some days I wouldn't be able to get a really good dream out of my head and would be slightly depressed all day.


----------

